
0xDBE: JetBrains IDE for DBAs and SQL developers - LaSombra
http://www.jetbrains.com/dbe/features/
======
peeters
If you haven't tried them, test out their datasource tools in IntelliJ, which
this seems to be mostly a repackaging of. Especially if using JPA, it's pretty
incredible to be able to use all of the standard shortcuts (go to definition,
etc) and inspections right into your development data environment.

The one that really killed me was that you can CTRL-Click on a foreign key in
the data explorer and it will go to the row in the foreign table with that PK.
Jetbrains has gone to such incredible effort so that the same gesture will
perform the same action (or a reasonable analogy) in _every_ context.

------
zenocon
Why do they insist on a separate heavyweight installation for each functional
area / language? IDEA (Java), PhpStorm, RubyMine, PyCharm, AppCode, WebStorm,
and now 0xDBE? What if you were building something that used all of those?
You'd be buying a license for 7 IDEs? What happened to the good 'ol plugin
model?

I still prefer the lightweight Sublime Text to having to install all these
monolithic Java-based IDEs, but I agree that the SQL/DBA tools have sucked for
a long time -- especially a good cross-platform tool. Valentina Studio was the
best I've found [http://www.valentina-db.com/en/valentina-studio-
overview](http://www.valentina-db.com/en/valentina-studio-overview) \-- has
support for PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, and their own proprietary db.

~~~
alphadevx
> You'd be buying a license for 7 IDEs? What happened to the good 'ol plugin
> model?

+1, it's ridiculous. My colleague switches between PhpStorm and IDEA depending
upon which language she is writing in, so it's two licenses for us to absorb.
I only use IDEA because doing Java without an IDE is painful, for everything
else I use Sublime.

* edit for grammer

~~~
Goopplesoft
She doesn't need to be. Idea includes the PHP plugin which is basically
PHPStorm thats lags a bit (usually negligibly)...

------
yoda_sl
Interesting to see JetBrains coming in that space. Their other IDE are really
great to use, and I can see where they could compete with Oracle SQL Editor. I
use it from time apto time, and try to stay away as much as possible, but
knowing JetBrains great IDE, I may at least give it a try.

~~~
btd
Yep, i have used TOAD for Oracle, it is not bad. But imho jetbrain's make very
good ide's. I mostly interested in DB extensions (non standard SQL extensions,
PL/SQL and PLPG/SQL) etc, because as was written most jetbrains ide have basic
db's support.

------
mrjatx
I'm lost on the name. I mean, I know it's hex and the decimal is 3518 but..
what's its significance? Is there some hip way of pronouncing it? I currently
use razorsql but don't tend to dive too deep.

~~~
Nickoladze
Some sort of mashup between database (DB) and IDE makes DBE. Unsure why they
prepended 0x to make it look hexidecimal.

~~~
mrjatx
Oh. Well that was way less interesting than expected.

------
intull
JetBrains have, by far, some of the best IDE out there. I'm personally a huge
fan of IntelliJ. I just hope they roll out the C++ IDE for free, unlike
WebStorm!

------
endijs
Main question ... pricing?

~~~
ZitchDog
Really? Pricing is the main question? How about how much time does it save,
relative to the up-front investment of learning a new tool? As a developer,
your time is worth far more than nearly any piece of software you will buy!

It seems incredibly ironic that software developers have hangups around
software pricing. With the amount of money you can make writing software, and
the amount of time good tooling like this can save, it should be an absolute
no-brainer. They even offer personal licenses and free versions for OSS
developers.

The best justification I can think of is the non-free aspect. Any text editor
requires a lot of up-front investment to master. As the centerpiece of a
developer's workflow, developers could be justified in favoring an open-source
editor to embrace. But if that's your reason, $1 is just as unpalatable as
$1000.

~~~
misterbwong
_Really? Pricing is the main question? How about how much time does it save,
relative to the up-front investment of learning a new tool? As a developer,
your time is worth far more than nearly any piece of software you will buy!_

Part of that investment is knowing how much it will cost. How can you know
your time is worth more than X when X is undetermined?

~~~
ZitchDog
I'm sure it's in the ballpark of any of their other specialized IDEs. Also not
that the X I was referring to is your time invested, not your cash.

It shouldn't be the "main question" is all I'm saying.

------
ianmcgowan
Aqua Data Studio
([http://www.aquafold.com/aquadatastudio.html](http://www.aquafold.com/aquadatastudio.html))
has some amazing features, though most of them are geared to DBA usage. Oh,
and it's quite expensive (though not as much as Toad). I spend a significant
amount of time writing SQL queries, so anything that makes it faster is worth
checking.

------
pilif
The first time I tried to use the database tools integrated into PhpStorm
(which are the same as the ones in IDEA), their SQL parser stumbled over
PostgreSQL's ::type cast (try "select '2014-01-01'::date") and the next time I
tried it, it stumbled over a CTE and failed to parse the rest of the query.

Yes. Both are simple bugs (I reported one of them, the other would be very
difficult to reduce the test case for), but _if_ I need a tool that's more
advanced than plain psql, then it's for the big and complicated queries which
this tool apparently isn't made for.

It's fine if it's a plugin for an otherwise mostly unrelated IDE (like in the
case of PhpStorm, RubyMine or IDEA), but it's not at all acceptable if it's
the main feature of a product.

As such we'll see which one happens: Either they make their database support
arbitrary queries or their tool will just fail in its biggest use case (being
a tool for the complicated queries where the text editor/native tool combo
isn't sufficient.

~~~
praseodym
Similar story here: the MSSQL DB integration in IntelliJ IDEA has never worked
properly for me (schema support is terrible). They better make sure these
things work if they want to release this as a separate product.

~~~
baq
came here to ask for MSSQL support. i guess i have my answer.

~~~
meepmorp
Don't just take some guy's opinion for it. Download a trial and try it
yourself.

JetBrains makes good products; it'd be a shame to avoid a useful tool just
based on what one guy said.

~~~
praseodym
Agreed, they might've just fixed my problems with this product release.

------
gman129
JetBrains make the best IDEs on the market, their products always surpass my
expectations. I use their python IDE and the php IDE both fantastic products
that are well worth the money(and i HATE paying for software). No i don't work
for them and i am not affiliated with them i just happen to appreciate their
amazing software.

~~~
jacquesm
> I use their python IDE and the php IDE both fantastic products that are well
> worth the money(and i HATE paying for software).

I don't think I've ever seen a better advertisement for a product.

Think about it: we're carpenters but we really don't want to pay for our
hammers and saws! Paying for tools is fine, if they are good quality and give
you a competitive advantage.

~~~
gman129
Fair comparison, but the difference is that we generally can get the hammers
and saws free online. Choosing to pay for these products shows that they are
superior to the other free ones which are available to us, and the paid ones
can also be obtained for free if one chooses to do so (yes i know its illegal
and wrong but its very common and easy).

------
shekhar101
I totally love JetBrains products. Haven't used many but my favorite is
resharper. Totally took the pain out of coding. Formatting, following naming
conventions and so much now looks so simple. Totally recommend them to anyone
considering buying it. Worth every penny.

------
percentcer
JetBrains makes some amazing tools but they still don't highlight the search
field when you use the ctrl+F hotkey. I don't get it.

Open ticket (1+ year):
[http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-107627](http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-107627)

My request, which has been closed: [https://intellij-
support.jetbrains.com/requests/29892](https://intellij-
support.jetbrains.com/requests/29892)

------
shill
JetBrains announcements are always pleasant surprises.

------
jmelloy
I wonder how this handles version control of schemas. I've been really
impressed with PyCharm, so I trust these guys.

At work we're trying to integrate [[http://www.red-
gate.com/]'s](http://www.red-gate.com/\]'s) SQL Source Control plugin, which
is a huge pain. They prefer too much autodiscovery, which is just too finicky.

------
Aeolus98
Some of these JetBrains IDE's are _really_ good, and hopefully this will make
the mind-numbing task of writing this a lot more pleasant. Here's to their
eventual MongoDB support

------
lauriswtf
Great news! Looks like they are going in the same direction as Datazenit (
[http://datazenit.com](http://datazenit.com) )

Proper database management tools were long due.

------
Keats
Are you (JetBrains) going to offer those SQL features to PyCharm etc or will
it always be a standalone (or it already exists but I never looked for it) ?

~~~
ericcholis
I believe that many of these features are already included in PyCharm,
PHPStorm, etc...

Check the "Databases" under View -> Tool Windows

~~~
Keats
Thanks, somehow missed it all this time

------
mnglkhn2
SQLite will definitely benefit from this. So far it seems the space for SQLite
DB admin is pretty sparse, despite its high usage in mobile apps.

~~~
dubcanada
If you are on a mac Base is about as good as they come.
[http://menial.co.uk/base/](http://menial.co.uk/base/)

------
cosmic_panda
Looks nice so far, JetBrains certainly puts out solid products. Will have to
compare it with Aqua Data Studio when the final is released.

------
xienze
Seems awesome, but they need a better name.

~~~
justafucker
0xdbe is a codename, not the final one, so please feel free to suggest other
names! :-)

~~~
pbz
Even something as simple as xdbe (cross db explorer or cross db+ide?) would
work. The whole hex thing makes me look again thinking it's an error code.

------
aquadrop
If they can pull that off for all DB engines it would be very interesting to
have unified DB IDE.

------
Nickoladze
Looks great, I'm tired of using a different program for every database type I
have.

~~~
bdcravens
I use Navicat on OSX; I've queried and managed SQL Server, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
and even SQLite databases with it.

------
praseodym
Now, if they'd just release (a preview of) their C++ IDE… It's been months:
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/objc/2014/02/jetbrains-c-ide-
statu...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/objc/2014/02/jetbrains-c-ide-status-
update-and-video-report/)

------
JanezStupar
Since this post is located so prominently on the front page of HN I would like
to use this opportunity to implore fellow HNers to go and vote for GoLang
Plugin/IDE.

The issue is located this way:
[http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEABKL-5938](http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEABKL-5938)

------
ivanceras
aw, no postgresql support. How come?

~~~
_djo_
Where does it say that? PostgreSQL is third from the left in the list of
supported DBs on the front page.

